
Show HN: Federal – A minimalistic centralized React store - truesy
https://www.npmjs.com/package/federal
======
fiatjaf
I agree that Redux is a horrible pain.

A week ago I started searching for a simple yet powerful solution for the
state problem in React. After trying 3 libraries (Baobab, Cerebral and react-
cursor) and discarding without trying a bunch more (Derivable, partial-lenses,
Cycle and others), I ended up writing the app in Elm (still doing it).

Federal seems like a better Redux, but still too complected[0]. Ideally, I
would want something like Baobab (a central store with cursors/lenses and
event emitters), but with immutable data structures (not Object.freeze) and
without the bugs. Since this ideal will never come (and I won't write it
myself) I'll probably use Federal for my next app that could not be written in
Elm.

[0]: [https://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simple-Made-
Easy](https://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simple-Made-Easy)

~~~
truesy
Hmm interesting - I'll check out Baobab

------
52-6F-62
I like the idea. I always wanted something of a "lightweight Redux"
(admittedly, I never looked very hard).

I'll give this a try soon. Thanks for putting in the time.

Any attempts at implementing it with TypeScript? Also would love some examples
in `class`-y components.

